# Swishing noise when accelerating from 5 mph



## sdiaz (Nov 28, 2017)

I am experiencing a swishing noise (almost like a grinding noise) when accelerating from 5 mph to 10 mph. It sounds like its coming from under the hood or transmission. The car sporadically makes the noise, not always. I took the car into the dealer today and they had the "VW Engineer" look it and he deemed it normal for the car at this time. They tested two other Atlas's on the lot and they both made the same noise when accelerating. They service manager also said that you can replicate the noise by putting your foot on the brake and accelerating softly (I have not tried this yet). 

Has anyone else experienced this noise? 

Thanks.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

sdiaz said:


> I am experiencing a swishing noise (almost like a grinding noise) when accelerating from 5 mph to 10 mph. It sounds like its coming from under the hood or transmission. The car sporadically makes the noise, not always. I took the car into the dealer today and they had the "VW Engineer" look it and he deemed it normal for the car at this time. They tested two other Atlas's on the lot and they both made the same noise when accelerating. They service manager also said that you can replicate the noise by putting your foot on the brake and accelerating softly (I have not tried this yet).
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this noise?
> 
> Thanks.


Yep I hear it occasionally on high gear light acceleration from almost stopped. Sounds like intake noise too me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rider5000 (Sep 28, 2017)

I've noticed the same noise at low speed low RPM. Almost like the trans hasn't locked up yet and is slipping the torque converter. Once locked in gear the noise stops.


----------



## fourspoons (Sep 7, 2017)

Same noise here, I assumed it was intake noise too. Sounds just like an induction kit on a modified car. I just figured that pulling that big beast off the line needs a lot of air to mix with the fuel so its sucking it in hard rather than just getting it blown in while travelling at speed.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Anyone have anything on this? More interested in the actual cause vs. "it's normal" (which it probably is). I read somewhere else (vwatlasforums?) that this is related to the stop/start feature.


----------



## bigjoebh (Jan 20, 2018)

*Its completely normal*



KarstGeo said:


> Anyone have anything on this? More interested in the actual cause vs. "it's normal" (which it probably is). I read somewhere else (vwatlasforums?) that this is related to the stop/start feature.


Hey All, its just an intake noise and nothing to worry about.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

What is it with vehicle buyers today? Every little sound and they go spastic.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

bigjoebh said:


> Hey All, its just an intake noise and nothing to worry about.


Just doesn't strike me as intake related...sounds like tranny. Where are you getting this info?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> Just doesn't strike me as intake related...sounds like tranny. Where are you getting this info?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Based on the conditions under which it occurs, and having had cars with aftermarket induction, I’m still voting on intake noise. Sounds like it’s coming from the top of the motor anyways, not the bottom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rather_be_fishing_73 (Jun 25, 2017)

0macman0 said:


> Based on the conditions under which it occurs, and having had cars with aftermarket induction, I’m still voting on intake noise. Sounds like it’s coming from the top of the motor anyways, not the bottom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Does it sound like this noise? I created a short video of what I am hearing. 



 I took my car to the dealership and we were able to isolate the noise. We believe it is a transmission issue since it only happens in 3rd gear around 1500 to 2000 rpms. For me, I hear it the most when I am accelerating after coming to a "stop". Once I hear the noise, I flip the car into manual mode and it is always in 3rd gear. Although you feel like you are almost stopped, the car is still in 3rd gear. Do the same "stop" while in manual mode and downshift to 2nd, and there isn't a noise. Mechanic at dealership tried two other new Atlas' on the lot and someone whose car was in for service and he could recreate it every time. Honestly, my noise seems to be getting worse and louder each day.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

rather_be_fishing_73 said:


> Does it sound like this noise? I created a short video of what I am hearing.
> 
> 
> 
> I took my car to the dealership and we were able to isolate the noise. We believe it is a transmission issue since it only happens in 3rd gear around 1500 to 2000 rpms. For me, I hear it the most when I am accelerating after coming to a "stop". Once I hear the noise, I flip the car into manual mode and it is always in 3rd gear. Although you feel like you are almost stopped, the car is still in 3rd gear. Do the same "stop" while in manual mode and downshift to 2nd, and there isn't a noise. Mechanic at dealership tried two other new Atlas' on the lot and someone whose car was in for service and he could recreate it every time. Honestly, my noise seems to be getting worse and louder each day.


I’ll try it later tonight. Do realize though that in a high gear at low engine speed accelerating, the ECM is going to pretty much open the throttle valve all the way, hence why i feel like it has to be induction. If it’s not then I will be shocked.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Yep, exactly it. I heard it the first day we drove it and wondered what it was. I have heard (can't recall...FB group?) that it could be related to the start/stop feature but who knows. It is only after a stop where the start/stop activated as far as I can tell.


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> Yep, exactly it. I heard it the first day we drove it and wondered what it was. I have heard (can't recall...FB group?) that it could be related to the start/stop feature but who knows. It is only after a stop where the start/stop activated as far as I can tell.


I think you are referring to the grinding noise from the other thread on engine stop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

0macman0 said:


> I think you are referring to the grinding noise from the other thread on engine stop
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No..refering to the swish noise.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> No..refering to the swish noise.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My bad. I haven’t noticed any correlation between stop start and the noise, just gear selection and throttle position. I’ll have to do some more experiments.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amini9 (Mar 4, 2018)

Any updates on this? I just leased one, and I hear it some times.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Bump...anyone....any more commentary from VW techs on this?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Just read over on one of the Atlas groups on FB that a fellow that is a VW tech just had his tranny replaced for what is apparently this same noise/issue. No details that I can see of what actually was the issue but he said there were metal bits/pieces in their and the fluid was burnt up....uh-oh! I am wondering if this is more of an issue that it appears? I'll definately bring it up to the dealer when I have it in for it's first service and of course, better take a tech with on a test drive or you will get "can't reproduce/normal situation".


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> Just read over on one of the Atlas groups on FB that a fellow that is a VW tech just had his tranny replaced for what is apparently this same noise/issue. No details that I can see of what actually was the issue but he said there were metal bits/pieces in their and the fluid was burnt up....uh-oh! I am wondering if this is more of an issue that it appears? I'll definately bring it up to the dealer when I have it in for it's first service and of course, better take a tech with on a test drive or you will get "can't reproduce/normal situation".


How have you determined that anything about the FB post is true?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Nothing else from anyone here? Really looking for some details from anyone that has actually had the dealer look into this issue and had any commentary regarding it's source etc.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

This is the infamous noise...I did 3 separate pulls from a near-stop in third gear and it's clear as day - just placed my phone on the cowling and closed the hood. Also, interesting in that the noise also cuts off somewhat abruptly after 2K rpm...almost sounds like a pump? On the last/third one I held the rpm in the range where the noise occurs (1.5-2K) for longer. It's 100% repeatable by just accelerating until it's in 4th gear + and then dropping it in third manually and slowing down to a near stop (if you stop it will downshift to first) and then accelerate slowly (don't floor it).

https://youtu.be/NMaAJy7OqWo


----------



## shadytheatlas (Jul 5, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> This is the infamous noise...I did 3 separate pulls from a near-stop in third gear and it's clear as day - just placed my phone on the cowling and closed the hood. Also, interesting in that the noise also cuts off somewhat abruptly after 2K rpm...almost sounds like a pump? On the last/third one I held the rpm in the range where the noise occurs (1.5-2K) for longer. It's 100% repeatable by just accelerating until it's in 4th gear + and then dropping it in third manually and slowing down to a near stop (if you stop it will downshift to first) and then accelerate slowly (don't floor it).
> 
> https://youtu.be/NMaAJy7OqWo


Thanks for posting this. I was waiting for someone with a GoPro to do the same.

My Atlas has done this since day one. I know there are a lot of people mentioning that dealerships are saying it's normal or is operating as designed. I would say it's not normal. I have never owned or ridden in a car that makes this noise, so it's not normal. Your video really emphasizes the sound. It's not something that is comforting to the ears.

I am due an oil change. While at the dealership I am going to interrogate them over this issue. My expectation are pretty low though. My transmission has other issues that must be unique to me based on no response to my only other post.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes, mine has done this since day 1. While it doesn't sound "normal" i.e. like other cars I have driven, it doesn't mean that it is necessarily "bad". I plan on showing the dealer the video so they are clear on the noise and what parameters produce it. Beyond that, you can't really do much. We have 7.5K on ours since we got it in January and the tranny shifts fine. I like to make sure things like this are noted on a service order so that at some point in the future it becomes an issue, it's there. Also, good to note this sound to VW...maybe it's as simple as a tranny re-program...but again...have to understand 1) what is making the noise 2) why it's making the noise and 3) if the noise is being caused by something malfunctioning/being damaged. If it's really just a noise, it's not a big deal beyond causing people to wonder what it is!


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Some interesting info on this topic here:

https://www.vwatlasforum.com/forum/...problems/1506-hard-shift-1-2-gears-lag-2.html

"Regional service manager got involved and said this is standard for the car to do this. Said 3% of people are complaining about it. Said the SSSSSHHHHHH sound is the baffles in the torque converter that are there because of the auto stop/start feature. Said they hooked up microphones and such and then emailed those to VW to compare to their findings. Said they have had 2-3 of them tore apart and that is the issue."


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

shadytheatlas said:


> ....would say it's not normal. I have never owned or ridden in a car that makes this noise, so it's not normal....


So, every vehicle, from every time and of every type make the same sounds?


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> Some interesting info on this topic here:
> 
> https://www.vwatlasforum.com/forum/...problems/1506-hard-shift-1-2-gears-lag-2.html
> 
> "Regional service manager got involved and said this is standard for the car to do this. Said 3% of people are complaining about it. Said the SSSSSHHHHHH sound is the baffles in the torque converter that are there because of the auto stop/start feature. Said they hooked up microphones and such and then emailed those to VW to compare to their findings. Said they have had 2-3 of them tore apart and that is the issue."


how many more % for a recall ?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Hedgehodge said:


> how many more % for a recall ?



A recall would indicate a serious defect that could impact safety....this is hardly that and we don't even know what the real issue is or if it's even a problem. This is just something from the interwebs so take it for it's worth (which may not be much but it's something).


----------



## ivpham37 (Jun 13, 2013)

I have heard this noise on my v6 S model, hear it more often with AC on, I want to think it might have to do with the pulley on the AC. As if there play.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

ivpham37 said:


> I have heard this noise on my v6 S model, hear it more often with AC on, I want to think it might have to do with the pulley on the AC. As if there play.


In all my testing, it has nothing to do with the AC. If the AC pulley was causing it it woudl be in all gears/speeds.


----------



## rather_be_fishing_73 (Jun 25, 2017)

I agree with you that the noise isn't normal. After taking it to the dealer numerous times, opening up a ticket with VW, and having the dealership agree with me that the noise wasn't something that a $40k car should make, VW said that the noise was normal. I could look past the wind noise flutter and some of the other "bugs" in the radio, but I couldn't take the noise anymore, and more importantly, even my wife was commenting how bad it was. Since it was her car, she didn't want to deal with it anymore, so we took a loss and traded it in for a Honda Pilot Elite. We've been real happy with that car so far. In my opinion, it was the only car that has remotely the same 3rd row space as the Atlas. I didn't buy the Pilot when it first came out because I didn't want to deal with the first model year problems. I should have heeded my own advice with the Atlas.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

It's so brief/I frequent that I'm surprised it bothered you that much to eat all that money.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 0macman0 (Nov 6, 2017)

KarstGeo said:


> It's so brief/I frequent that I'm surprised it bothered you that much to eat all that money.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Doesn’t bother me at all. It’s infrequent and cars make noises.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

I drove our Atlas today for the first time since our test drive (wife’s car). It was noticeable only when I drove up driveway—the driveway is fairly steep and is taken in first or second gear. My first thought was I take noise as the motor was under load going up hill. 

Anyone with a 2.0T have it? We traded out of a Q5 2.0T with the 8 speed and it never made this noise. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Scott Evil said:


> I drove our Atlas today for the first time since our test drive (wife’s car). It was noticeable only when I drove up driveway—the driveway is fairly steep and is taken in first or second gear. My first thought was I take noise as the motor was under load going up hill.
> 
> Anyone with a 2.0T have it? We traded out of a Q5 2.0T with the 8 speed and it never made this noise.
> 
> ...


I have never heard it before on my 2.0 SEL, but I never paid close attention. I will try to recreate the conditions described here to see if i can produce it. Is it that noticeable?


----------



## RotationalAth (Jul 3, 2018)

Just tried to slow down to a complete stop on third gear and accelerate, I cannot replicate any sounds similar to the ones posted here on the 2.0T SEL.


----------



## rather_be_fishing_73 (Jun 25, 2017)

That's the weird thing. When we first bought the car, we never heard it. Then a few months went by and I thought I heard a noise but couldn't figure out where it was coming from. Then I figured it out driving it around trying to reproduce it for the dealer. After about 9 months, my wife was complaining about the noise. We would hear it literally every time we would stop at a stop sign, pull into our kids school to pick them up, stop and go traffic etc. I think it may have something to do with how the transmission "learns" from the primary driver. All I know is that it got worse as the months went by. VW's lack of concern about the issue was/is disappointing. To me, it seems like an easy fix from VW, just downshift the car to second gear under 1000 rpm and don't hold it in 3rd gear. But hey, what do I know? I did take a test drive in the 2.0T and could not get it to reproduce the noise, so it is specific to the v6 engine.


----------



## aphumphrey (Oct 5, 2018)

I own a SE w/Tech Atlas (FWD) manufactured in February. I have taken my Atlas (purchased new on 8/25/18) to the dealership 3 times for this issue before I finally opened a case file with VW America after they denied requests for any repairs that the dealership wanted to do. 

VW America has deemed this a normal sound to the particular vehicle model with the explaination to me being that it is the transaxle that is making the noise and that the car is functioning properly. VW America had my dealer drive two other Atlases that they had on their lot and both also made the infamous noise. So, “normal,” I guess. She also stated that this could be a situation that if more Atlas owners complained about the noise that they may issue a service repair for said noise but I highly doubt it. 

Just wanted to pass along my findings after 3 different dealership trips and 9 days in the shop (would’ve been more had they not released my car to me while trying to order parts).


----------



## xcesmess (Oct 1, 2012)

Just throwing my hat in the ring on this one... My V6 SE w/ Tech does this... I just assumed it was some kind of plate (like an exhaust plate) rattling... but I guess not! 

Now if I could just figure out what that grinding noise is when I turn the engine off....


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

xcesmess said:


> Just throwing my hat in the ring on this one... My V6 SE w/ Tech does this... I just assumed it was some kind of plate (like an exhaust plate) rattling... but I guess not!
> 
> Now if I could just figure out what that grinding noise is when I turn the engine off....


The noise after cut off has been explained ad nauseam in several posts...just do some searching. It's related to the start stop system.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hadziabdulah (Mar 13, 2019)

Any news on this? Was anyone able to get this noise resolved? Bought 2018 SE w/tech and the only annoying thing on this car is this noise from 1000-2000 rpm while accelerating.


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

2019 SEL here and I have had the noise since new. No drivability problems other than wishing it downshifted to 2nd when rolling a stop sign instead of staying in 3rd.

While I was under the car, I did notice how much of the spinning torque converter is exposed and not encased or enveloped fully by the transmission housing. Wonder if that it why the noise is audible.

I still wish there was a hardcore technical explanation for the phenomenon. I have theories.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

Andre VW said:


> I still wish there was a hardcore technical explanation for the phenomenon. I have theories.


I'm curious too. I'm also curious if this Aisin 8-speed auto makes similar noises in the other vehicles that use it, especially those with stop/start, like the BMW X1/X2, Volvos or the Lexus RX.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Andre VW said:


> 2019 SEL here and I have had the noise since new. No drivability problems other than wishing it downshifted to 2nd when rolling a stop sign instead of staying in 3rd.
> 
> While I was under the car, I did notice how much of the spinning torque converter is exposed and not encased or enveloped fully by the transmission housing. Wonder if that it why the noise is audible.
> 
> ...




With you on the wanting to understand the technical reason and downshifting to 2 when nearly stopped.


----------



## worldbestsporting (May 8, 2019)

*Downshift program flaw -everyone contact vw so they provide software update*

It's a transmission problem with ATLAS'. It doesn't downshift to 2nd gear at all even slowing down as low as 5mph. Instead of downshifting to 2nd gear, tt stays in 3rd gear and when you try to accelerate, there's not enough power in 3rd gear. The dealer admitted that it should downshift to 2nd gear but was not willing to fix it and asked me to contact VW. This does not occur in OFF Road mode., where it downshifts to 2nd gear properly at 15 mph. It goes from 3rd to 1st gear when stopped but skips 2nd gear on the downshift. You can check what gear it’s in my moving the shift lever to the right for tip-tronic. All Atlas owners should complain to VW so that they provide a software update which downshifts to 2nd gear properly (maybe below 15mph) like the OFF Road setting does. I believe they are using the settings from a smaller and lighter car which may push off at 5mph in 3rd gear but won’t push off a large SUV like the Atlas in 3rd gear. It will wear on the car's transmission overtime if not corrected- Maybe or maybe not during the warranty period but highly likely certainly afterwards.


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

So band aid fix is to use off road mode? Any issue in using off road as a standard?

Curious as we might get a used Atlas S v6 awd.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

The fix is drive your Atlas and don't worry about an intermittent noise under v. specific conditions that has not been shown to cause any issues.


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

Just worried that there might be some long term issue with the choice of gear.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Jonmike said:


> Just worried that there might be some long term issue with the choice of gear.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


6 years and 72k warrantee should ease your mind. If anything is going to happen we would have heard about it. There are people who have put over 30k miles on it and have not had any issues with that at all. I had a rental SE 4Motion with over 11K miles on it and it drove great. Just think a rental would get the hardest type of drivers who don't care how they treat the car and that car was great and for some reason it felt that it drove even better than my SEL Premium.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

KarstGeo said:


> The fix is drive your Atlas and don't worry about an intermittent noise under v. specific conditions that has not been shown to cause any issues.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ivpham37 (Jun 13, 2013)

Duplicates same noise from day 1, it’s been to the dealer 2 times already with the infamous “ they all do that” response which is no good for me. Sound is made when accelerating from a complete stop, accelerating from a complete stop going up hill, when you perform an engine brake procedure you can hear it. And now I hear it when I shut the car down, but it’s more of a warped scrap until the more stops. I don’t think this is anything normal and we should insist on a technical case being opened when dropping of vehicle.


----------

